# Cryptocoryne cordata var siamensis Thailand Sungai Kolok CTSK spathe



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

*I found this to-day while re-arranging and sorting my Crypts. This was originally purchased from Aaron T about a year ago. I'll add more pictures as the spathe opens fully.
Jim*


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice!
I will try to take a photo of a cordata var. Grabowski spathe which is open already and put it on here. Then we can see if there is any difference in the two.
Nice job Jim.

Bill


----------

